# Me & Rocky Patel Decade



## Icebergster (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

One of my top 3 fav cigars. Although I dislike the toro, but love love love the robusto.


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice cigar!


----------



## Jake R (Mar 23, 2010)

looks good i think i need to try one of those sticks


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Is that a box pressed cigar???Looks like it in the pic!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

One of my favorites. Just might have to have one tonight. Top 5 for sure, for the price point I can't beat it.


----------

